# solar well pump



## Concerned_ Citizen

Hey guys.....I would like to hook up our well to run off of solar....its a 1Hp pump..90ft well. did some lookin round and got overwhelmed......anyone?


----------



## BizzyB

I don't have a recommendation, other than to say I'm interested and investigating also. I'm leaning toward something subtle that doesn't draw attention to the fact that we would have an operating well. We already have a propane back-up generator for some of our circuits (well, sump, chest freezer) and I'm thinking about adding a manual transfer switch to the box with those circuits. Then a variety of power sources can be plugged in to run the well. We have a little gas-powered Honda generator, but some of those smaller, portable, plug-n-play solar set-ups might work, too. I don't trust leaving a panel on a tripod or other rig in the yard, but we have a nice south-facing window on the second floor. An option is to hang a panel out of the window. It would be out of reach during the day and could be brought in at night. Sizing, of course, is the real issue. Still working on that...


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen

Ok well.....i just talked to someone at affordable solar . com and this fool just tried to tell me it was going to cost over 10k to hook up my water pump SERIOUSLY? what ever.....didnt sound like he even wanted to talk to me.....


----------



## NaeKid

I had posted this link up before, but, it may need to be repeated ..

Solar Water Pumping | Solar Panels from EnergyPro, Inc.

A solar-panel can be hooked to a well-pump that is designed for it. That well-pump can fill a water-barrel for animals to drink from or can be used to fill a cistern under the house for household-use.

It doesn't need to be overly expensive or fancy - just do the job simply.


----------



## Nadja

Concerned_ Citizen said:


> Ok well.....i just talked to someone at affordable solar . com and this fool just tried to tell me it was going to cost over 10k to hook up my water pump SERIOUSLY? what ever.....didnt sound like he even wanted to talk to me.....


I may be able to help you out, but first a couple of questions . Does it run on demand or do you manually turn it on and fill a water tank which then feeds your house etc ?


----------



## briar

We have a "Simple well pump " from the simple pump company , I am just getting ready to electrify it , (12 volt solar panel ) they sell a motor for it , it is a jack type pump , they state it will presureise a house system . and will pump up to 100 PSI .


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen

Nadja said:


> I may be able to help you out, but first a couple of questions . Does it run on demand or do you manually turn it on and fill a water tank which then feeds your house etc ?


It runs on demand......the fills a pressurized tank reservoir


----------



## LincTex

He might not be that far off.... I would expect to have to pay AT LEAST $1000 for the pump (these are pretty specialized units), and another $3000 for panels and other parts. That is pretty basic, and will NOT pull a lot of water to the surface (90 feet down). Don't have any family reunions at your place, it won't keep up.

You need a cistern for storage for when you have cloudy days. And another pump for the cistern to pressurize the house. And if it is coudy several days in a row, you need a back-up source of power.

You are doing well with starting your research, but please do not get shocked when you find out how much a lot of this stuff costs. Do NOT get "the cheapest way possible" or you will be very disappointed with the results. It really stinks to not have water when you need it.


----------



## HELIXX

Concerned_ Citizen said:


> Ok well.....i just talked to someone at affordable solar . com and this fool just tried to tell me it was going to cost over 10k to hook up my water pump SERIOUSLY? what ever.....didnt sound like he even wanted to talk to me.....


Looked like we needed 40 solar panels for a regular home.
The batteries are the expensive part. $600 to $1200.00 each.
Even the good batteries $1200.00 only last 8 to 10 years
Panels 20 years if your lucky.
Then there's the electronic's. And you know how dependable electronics are.


----------



## GreyWolf

HELIXX,
What kind of batteries are those at that price? I've been checking into the Trojan T105's which cost about $125 each.


----------



## LincTex

GreyWolf said:


> HELIXX,
> What kind of batteries are those at that price? I've been checking into the Trojan T105's which cost about $125 each.


Good q, sounds BIG...

Another popular battery besides t105's are the L16's:

Trojan Battery L-16PO, 6V, 390Ah

These are under $300 a piece and are 390Ah each... 
a little smaller than 2-T105's together (225 Ah each = 450 Ah per pair)


----------



## HELIXX

GreyWolf said:


> HELIXX,
> What kind of batteries are those at that price? I've been checking into the Trojan T105's which cost about $125 each.


I lost the link when we abandoned solar and wind power. They were like 2 feet tall.


----------



## HELIXX

Here they are.

Surrette Premium Deep Cycle Batteries


----------



## HELIXX

Trojan Deep Cycle Solar Batteries


----------



## Jimmy24

I've been looking into this too and I seem to find that most solar/green power sellers are really on the high end. I found one pump for $600. An elevated tank is what I'm gonna end up doing, with an over flow to a cistern for misc water use. The tank will be 100-200 gallons or so and 15-20 in height.

The trick is to run the pump long enough to fill the tank and operate off the tank until you need more water. I do want it to be a stand alone system with a gen backup. So far a bank of 6 volt golf cart batteries and a 1000 watt panel array will handle it. 

Now when I get to do this is another story. Still about a $3000 expenditure :gaah:, so it will be a while.

I can pump a bunch of water if needed by generator now if needed, but having the sun/wind do it would be nice...:2thumb:

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex

Jimmy24, if you want an inexpensive water tank, get an old IBC (tote) like the common 275 gallon ones. It needs a plywood "shed" built around it to keep the sunlight off of it.

Will you fill it with treated water, well water.... rain water?

I bought a half dozen "totes" (used to hold food grade oil) and am slowly filling tham all with rain water. Two are on the ground catching the downspouts, and a sump pump in each one sends the water over to where the other four are. I figure if I need the water for drinking, I will run it through a biosand filter and then a Berkey and it'll be good.

For bathing, nothing beats a Sauna for getting REALLY clean with very LITTLE water use! I can sit in a sauna and sweat all the dirt off, and then rinse off at the end with just one gallon of clean water.


----------



## Jimmy24

LincTex said:


> Jimmy24, if you want an inexpensive water tank, get an old IBC (tote) like the common 275 gallon ones. It needs a plywood "shed" built around it to keep the sunlight off of it.
> 
> Will you fill it with treated water, well water.... rain water?
> 
> I bought a half dozen "totes" (used to hold food grade oil) and am slowly filling tham all with rain water. Two are on the ground catching the downspouts, and a sump pump in each one sends the water over to where the other four are. I figure if I need the water for drinking, I will run it through a biosand filter and then a Berkey and it'll be good.
> 
> For bathing, nothing beats a Sauna for getting REALLY clean with very LITTLE water use! I can sit in a sauna and sweat all the dirt off, and then rinse off at the end with just one gallon of clean water.


Yep. Got 2 currently. Use them to catch rainwater. I'll look up a site and post it for a valve that allows the 1st few gallons of water coming off the roof to be diverted, so bird poo and leaves and such can be bypassed out of your tanks. I'm thinking I need a lightweight tank to get up on poles set in ground with a platform to have a raised tank.

Sounds like you have a system worked out. I like the Sauna idea.

Down the road for now. But on the drawing board. :scratch

Jimmy


----------



## alanthao

$ 432 well pump solution:

1. $240 well pump: solar well pump | eBay

2. $52 desulfator. These unit will bring a dead acid battery back to life. Just get a bunch of dead car batteries and desulfate them back to life. Use these to run your pump when the sun is down.

3. $140 for 110 solar cell at 1.8watt each. This is more than enough needed to run your pump. Google how to build solar cell if you don't know how. I used old double pane windows, 36" x 26" $5 each, to put my solar cell inside. I used a razor utility blade to cut the glue to remove one glass side, put the solar cell inside and then silicone the glass back on. Google how to build solar cell to understand the concept.

4. I use pvc pipe, I think you can get them for $1.40 per 10 ft.

5. An idea for pressured water, put the water container like 10 ft high.


----------



## Meerkat

The devils are talking about putting meters on our wells to make sure we don't use too much water.

So I'm not looking for a solar well pump anymore.Be sure you check into the battle to privirize water before you spend a lot of money.


----------

